# How do they work out your dressage scores??



## steph21 (4 August 2010)

Ive been looking through my test from last night and I guess im being really stupid but I cant work out how they got to my score?? 

I know its the lower the better in eventing and higher in pure dressage but could someone tell me how its calculated??

Thankies S x


----------



## Rouletterose (4 August 2010)

They work it out on percentages, so take the total marks for the test say for instance that's 200, then say you got 162 marks, you divide 162 by 200 and get 81% that's your mark. For the same in eventing as the above your mark would be 19%.


----------



## Santa_Claus (4 August 2010)

sum of your marks divided by the total available marks times by 100 is your percentage.

eventing is the same you just then deduct your mark from 100 to get your penalty score.

When adding up your score remember normally the walk and collectives marks are worth double then the rest


----------



## TGM (4 August 2010)

Was your score expressed as a percentage (%)?  What they do is add up all the scores for the different movements (which often includes a multiplier of 2 for the free walk), and then add the collective marks (which are usually doubled as well), and then divide the total score by the total marks available in the entire test and then turn it into a percentage.

The advantage of knowing your percentage (rather than the actual numeric score) is that it gives you an idea of your average mark (ie 70% means you averaged 7 for each movement) plus allows you to compare your score to those in other tests you may do where the total number of possible marks often differ.


----------



## steph21 (4 August 2010)

So as well as the marks for the individual parts do they also add the marks they give at the botton like your riding etc? Sorry for all the questions but I have never really noticed how they get to the score just concentrate on the persentage, but just interested in how they get to that?


----------



## TGM (4 August 2010)

Yes they also add on the marks at the bottom for your riding, horse's paces etc (these are what are known as 'the collectives').


----------

